# Bucket Steak?



## DKWunlimited

One of my favorite shows is Barnwood builders (the first house I built was a log cabin) on last nights show a guy made a referance to "bucket steak" and the rest of the guys had no clue. So they asked him what is was and he said "steak that comes in a bucket".

I googled and all it tells me is that it is like cubed steak. Can anyone else explain better?


----------



## [email protected]

I saw that show last night , too.
that trucker said it was like a cube steak soaking in a bucket of blood ??
said it was very tender..


----------



## whiterock

My first thought on that was a flashback to high school. Ag teacher told us to ask when ordering chicken fried steak if it came in a bucket. Seems that when a pregnant cow was slaughtered if the calf was big enough it was butchered and the round steak was packed in buckets. Whether or not that is /was the truth or not I do not know.


----------



## Oregon1986

Doesn't sound very appetizing


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Bucket steak is another name for cube steak. 

I think it's regional, maybe. Like words that mean something entirely different in KY than elsewhere.


----------



## Oregon1986

tiffanysgallery said:


> Bucket steak is another name for cube steak.
> 
> I think it's regional, maybe. Like words that mean something entirely different in KY than elsewhere.


Hmm well cube steak is pretty darn good


----------



## shawnlee

Oregon1986 said:


> Hmm well cube steak is pretty darn good



Does it sound better to call the baby cow veal.... Because that's what veal is.....well not unborn cow, but the same as chicken eggs are unborn chickens......eating unborn cow does not sound very good, but those things taste pretty good


----------



## Oregon1986

shawnlee said:


> Does it sound better to call the baby cow veal.... Because that's what veal is.....well not unborn cow, but the same as chicken eggs are unborn chickens......eating unborn cow does not sound very good, but those things taste pretty good


lol for me it wasn't the unborn thing that was gross,it was the being soaked in a bucket of blood


----------



## shawnlee

LOL...for me the blood was ok, blood sausage and all, but the unborn thing makes me a little squeamish.....


----------

